# Those Black Flies ar Awful! (Johnsons Beach)



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Went out Friday evening and at sunrise on Sat. Caught 2 15 inch pomps on sand fleas, some blues and lady fish on spoons. Ran out some bluefish for sharks both days. Not a click. 

Got ran off by the flies both times. I just couldnt stop them from chewing me up. 

Grass report: There was a decent amount on the bottom but it did not interfere with fishing too much.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

rub dryer sheets on your legs and arms, they left me alone


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

The good news is...the flies are a consistent first sign of fall! Praise God! Shouldn't be long now.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> rub dryer sheets on your legs and arms, they left me alone


I rub the smegma from my sack all over my body and that works fine too :whistling: Never heard the dryer sheet theory before but may have to give that a try...


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

id much rather smell like dryer sheets than your sack jason, lol


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> id much rather smell like dryer sheets than your sack jason, lol


Lol


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

The flies tore my dad and I up this past Saturday at Opal Beach.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Were horrible again this morning. Pure deet didn't stop them at all. Smegma only caused a few to die but more came to take their place. Weeds were all over the bottom and it made bottom fishing pretty much impossible. Caught some ladies and hard tails on a gold spoon. Only had shark bait soaking for an hour. No clicks. I am going to start brining a pair of pants to change into after I yak baits out next time. I just can't hang with these flies.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

I guess I should have read this before posting my question! I was getting tore up this morning to, I said the hell with it after maybe an hour worth of fishing

Got one bluefish (lunch)on a sand flea and one teeny tiny whiting on a sabiki rig


----------

